# Boneless chicken breast



## strandid (May 26, 2009)

After reading all the post about chicken I decided after my half of day at work tomorrow that i'm going to smoke ALOT of boneless chicken breast. I'm going to brine half and not brine the other half. Just to see if I like brine or not. What temps do i cook them at and what temp do i take them out @? Oh one more thing whats in a number 7 with egg roll?


STRANDID in NOLA


----------



## scpatterson (May 26, 2009)

I cant answer any of your questions.....But for the love of god someone please tell me whats in a No7 with egg roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 27, 2009)

If it has skin on it and your want it to be crispy i would do 250-270. If not just 225-250. I would brine then take out and pat dry then coat in a nice rub then smoke away.  Have no clue what the No.7 eag roll is.


----------



## ronp (May 27, 2009)

If they are bonless and skinless be careful of drying them out. If they are skinless I would suggest wraping in bacon, but that's just me. 

Good luck!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2009)

What Brian said. I've brined boneless/skinless breasts, and then smoked them @ 225° for 3 hours and they did not dry out.


----------



## desertlites (May 27, 2009)

ya bacon wrapped-last city I would want to be stranded in-and #7 has cherizo eggs potatoes in a flour wrap.like mine with chili verde.


----------



## sooner fan (May 27, 2009)

I do boneless skinless breast all the time.  I rub them with just a little olive oil, sprinkle very little bit of rub on them, put them in my cold cookshack, smoke them at 250 until 157 degrees, foil them for 5 minutes and enjoy.  Takes between 45 minutes and 1.5 hours depending on size.  They come out juicy and great.  I have to use multiple probes to do this because everyone is right they get dried out real ease if you overcook them.

To me smoked chicken breasts like this are one of the best meats left over the next day.  I have put them on Nachos, salads, soups, enchilidas, sandwiches, anything I can think of and they are always great and lend a lot of good smoked flavor!


----------



## strandid (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone I liked the brine better than the non-brine I think I may have cooked the a lil to long I'll post pics as soon as someone explains to me how to do qview 


STRANDID


----------



## meatball (May 29, 2009)

Great tutorial on how to Qview here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...752#post307752


----------



## jeffj (Oct 4, 2009)

What is the brine solution? I would guess some ratio of salt to water? I did some breasts yesterday and they were OK. Also, what about basting BBQ sauce on them? I did it at the very end, when is the best time to add BBQ sauce?


----------

